# Penn Spinfisher V 6500 reel feet



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I put my rod in the sand spike and my reel just fell off, anyone have a spare 6500 body assembly I can buy off them or know how to fix this? I don't really want to pay penn 60 bucks to fix it when I can do it myself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow I've never seen that before, that would ruin my day for sure. Hope the repairs go well.


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/pe...inning-reel-parts-c-186082_186231_289487.html

15$ from ereplacementparts.com


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I might have one. Ill let you know today. If not i can get one at a discount.

A new body is $9.20. I dont know where you got $60.00.

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a 4500 and 8500 body. No 6500. I can add it to my cart at Penn parts and have it here in 3 days after ordering.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Keith has you covered, I'd have him take care of it.

I was just gonna say, if ya order it yourself, make sure you get the correct one.
.293 pin for a 5/16" crosswind gear
$16. at PennParts.com
https://store.scottsbt.com/1-SSV6500BLS-Housing-516-Crosswind-Post-MEASURE-P28870.aspx


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ocean Master if you could do that, that would be awesome! I was looking at ereplacementparts and found it on there but I will take one for $10 and it will get here sooner.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They show 7 to 10 before shipping. That means they have to order the part. I have it on the way. $9.20 total cost. No shipping charges.

Keith


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks so much sir!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

I've never seen anything like that. Aside from Sasquatch stomping on it what could cause that to happen?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have the new body in hand. Plus any other parts needed to make the swap if the old body is different.

Keith


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Went to Keiths house to get the part and he had the new body and had to put a new crosswind gear in and everything was done in under 30 mins. Props to you Keith, thanks sir it is much appreciated!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Keith is the MAN!


----------

